# hiring people with tattoos or long hair?



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

Have you ever considered actually hiring someone with long hair or tattoos? Im certain these types could scare my customers,,,and quite often could be criminal types. I do not want to offend or scare the ladies of the house,,,,what are your thoughts on this matter?


----------



## jimmyoverspray (Feb 3, 2012)

SMH^^^^ stupidest **** I've heard in a longtime. Nowadays good luck finding someone without tattoos.


----------



## oldpaintdoc (Apr 11, 2010)

high fibre said:


> Have you ever considered actually hiring someone with long hair or tattoos? Im certain these types could scare my customers,,,and quite often could be criminal types. I do not want to offend or scare the ladies of the house,,,,what are your thoughts on this matter?


Talk about stereotypes! Maybe not hire ethnic groups either.

Always Trust Your Cape !


----------



## jimmyoverspray (Feb 3, 2012)

I rather have a covered tattoo guy with long hair who works hard and shows up everyday then a clean slick lazy bastard who thinks it's lunch every 15min.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

im more concerned about how high end customers will perceive them,,,,with long hair or tattoos. ive asked several of the ladies i work for, and they have overwhelmingly said that these types scare them.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I had very long hair all the way to my belt line, I wore it in a pony tail (8 hair ties) and no one ever said a word to my old boss about it except during the summer they would say it must kill me sweating wise, which it did. I donated mine to a young girl that had cancer and needed a wig, she had 3 wigs from my hair alone., I was driving rock bands on tour and in front of 15,000 people I was center stage and had it cut all off right down to a bald scalp. I would do it again in a heart beat.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

jimmyoverspray said:


> SMH^^^^ stupidest **** I've heard in a longtime. Nowadays good luck finding someone without tattoos.


I was thinking about getting a tattoo of long hair.


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

high fibre said:


> im more concerned about how high end customers will perceive them,,,,with long hair or tattoos. ive asked several of the ladies i work for, and they have overwhelmingly said that these types scare them.


I have tattoos and don't have a problem landing high end clients....

In this day and age you shouldn't judge a book by its cover.


----------



## oldpaintdoc (Apr 11, 2010)

high fibre said:


> im more concerned about how high end customers will perceive them,,,,with long hair or tattoos. ive asked several of the ladies i work for, and they have overwhelmingly said that these types scare them.


Then you are working for the wrong type of clients. If I wasn't good enough by my looks than they can kiss my butt.

Always Trust Your Cape !


----------



## jimmyoverspray (Feb 3, 2012)

I wouldn't want to work for clients who profile me or my workers. Those tend to be the worst kind.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

I dont care if a worker is tattooed as long as its covered up when clients are there. Had a guy turn up for a job interview 6 months ago with a tattoo on his throat and tattooed hands. This is too extreme for employment in my company.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

your kidding right? every heard of a background check? we run one one all new painters and every 3 month we recheck current painters

bty ... you'll be surprised when you do this... some of the biggest thief ever had short hair and no tattoo's like Bernard Madoff’s


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

yes agreed,


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Brian C said:


> I dont care if a worker is tattooed as long as its covered up when clients are there. Had a guy turn up for a job interview 6 months ago with a tattoo on his throat and tattooed hands. This is too extreme for employment in my company.


I agree with this^.

Being that neck, head, and face tattoos are clearly asociated with criminal elements of society, I too would be leary of hiring someone with these tattoos. I mean, its not my responsibilty to tolerate someone's poor decision. 

During the pot and alcohol induced time, it might have been a real bad ass idea to have flames tattoed up someone's throat when they had aspirations of becoming a head slamming roadie or garage band wannabe. But had they considered, for one minute, that eventually the real world of mundane employment, and demands for responsibilty, would kick its big ugly boot in their slacker ass's, just maybe, they would have passed on the tat (or got a small dolphin and rainbow on their butt cheek) and let someone else make the poor decision.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Clean, professional, and friendly trumps long hair and tattoos any day.

Me - no hair but I do have a tat.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

Overwhelmingly, customers have responded with a NO, when I asked this question. Long hair and tattoos scare them. I do not want them to question the security of their children or property. 
Done deal!


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

I just don't need the problems that go along with that type of employee.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

When I was 18 yrs old I got tattoos covering the entire top of my head. My rationale at the time was that I could always grow my hair out and cover them, or shave my head if I wanted to be wild. Baldness doesn't run in my family, so it seemed like a safe bet. So far so good, still have all my hair at 37. I have a few others, but nothing visible with clothes on. 

I agree with both points being made to an extent. You certainly can't judge a person on there appearance, but the fact is people do. And first impressions can be hard to overcome. I don't believe that visible tattoos/long hair necessarily prevent a person from being a respected professional, but I'm sure it doesn't make it any easier.


----------



## The 3rd Coat (Aug 17, 2013)

Hmmm my long hair and full, untrimmed beard are not in the way of me getting referrals. But I'm not interested in working for ignorant clients with a silly prejudice.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm not concerned with people's feelings other than my customers. ..


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

He's my best one


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

The 3rd Coat said:


> Hmmm my long hair and full, untrimmed beard are not in the way of me getting referrals. But I'm not interested in working for ignorant clients with a silly prejudice.


Beards and long hair no longer have the social stigma they may have once had. Hell, a bald guy or gal is much more intimidating then someone with a well managed butt length mane. And as for beards, I was just reading recently that beards are prefered over shaved faces when seeking employment in the high tech market.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

high fibre said:


> I just don't need the problems that go along with that type of employee.


lol - can't get out to do some real fishing today huh HF?


----------



## eews (Apr 18, 2007)

I think it's a bit too simplistic to equate long hair and tats to criminality.
If you think your clients are uneasy with that look, fine- it's your show.
But you shouldn't make blanket statements as you did.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Now this is cabin fever to funny


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

MonPeintre.ca said:


> He's my best one


Do you make him wear whites? or his orange DOC jump suit? If he wears whites that's ok. :whistling2:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

jimmyoverspray said:


> I rather have a covered tattoo guy with long hair who works hard and shows up everyday then a clean slick lazy bastard who thinks it's lunch every 15min.


jimmyoversay!:whistling2:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

I'll be the first to admit that it's not fair to judge a book by it's cover, but the real world truth is that people do. Since our dress code is white long-sleeve tee and painter's pants, most tattoos aren't an issue; if they are visible, that's a deal breaker. Same with piercings.

It dawned on me that the long hair issue hasn't come up with us in 30+ years, with one exception. One guy did have moderately long hair, but was also generally unkempt. He looked as if he were totally unconcerned about his appearance. That was something that clients noticed...and commented about. In a trade where appearance is a huge part of what we do, that was a problem. Fair or not, people often seem to equate sloppy personal habits with sloppy work habits. When things slowed down in the fall, he was the one we laid off.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

high fibre said:


> Overwhelmingly, customers have responded with a NO, when I asked this question. Long hair and tattoos scare them. I do not want them to question the security of their children or property.
> Done deal!


Hair raising experience


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Gough said:


> I'll be the first to admit that it's not fair to judge a book by it's cover, but the real world truth is that people do. Since our dress code is white long-sleeve tee and painter's pants, most tattoos aren't an issue; if they are visible, that's a deal breaker. Same with piercings.
> 
> It dawned on me that the long hair issue hasn't come up with us in 30+ years, with one exception. One guy did have moderately long hair, but was also generally unkempt. He looked as if he were totally unconcerned about his appearance. That was something that clients noticed...and commented about. In a trade where appearance is a huge part of what we do, that was a problem. Fair or not, people often seem to equate sloppy personal habits with sloppy work habits. When things slowed down in the fall, he was the one we laid off.


Part of that also has to do with where you are located. Living in a college town, people get a little less bent by longer hair and some tattoos. Hell Gough, where you live, people are probably suspicious of anyone who drinks 1% milk.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

Sucka!


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

RH said:


> Part of that also has to do with where you are located. Living in a college town, people get a little less bent by longer hair and some tattoos. Hell Gough, where you live, people are probably suspicious of anyone who drinks 1% milk.


Hah!

We're in a university town as well, so those items are pretty common here. Still, we've had a number of clients mention it. I think it's more of an issue in the repaint market, where the homes are occupied. In NC, nobody seems to care if you look like a pharmacist's mate on a Chinese gunboat or have BO that can peel paint.

Hey, I happen to live in the one of the blue dots in a sea of red, one of two in the state.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

high fibre said:


> Overwhelmingly, customers have responded with a NO, when I asked this question. Long hair and tattoos scare them. I do not want them to question the security of their children or property.
> Done deal!


give the customer what they want :whistling2:

that's why i don't hire ... smokers, long hair, tattoo, overweight, short, tall, woman, young, old, drinkers and most of someone with blue eyes


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

your workers represent your company image. Smoking and extreme tattoos are unacceptable. I don't care about their hair as long as its presentable. I have a shaved head myself but wear my paint cap.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

high fibre said:


> Sucka!


 
sums up this thread doesn't it


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Repaint Florida said:


> give the customer what they want :whistling2:
> 
> that's why i don't hire ... smokers, long hair, tattoo, overweight, short, tall, woman, young, old, drinkers and most of someone with blue eyes


Blue eyed people are the worst.


----------



## bbair (Nov 18, 2012)

high fibre said:


> I just don't need the problems that go along with that type of employee.


Ok, dude... I hope you're not a sports fan, cause tons of those guys have tattoos all over. Get with the frickin program. It's 2014. Why don't you just judge people by the content of their character!? Thanks for starting a stupid thread, btw.

Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

bbair said:


> Ok, dude... I hope you're not a sports fan, cause tons of those guys have tattoos all over. Get with the frickin program. It's 2014. Why don't you just judge people by the content of their character!? Thanks for starting a stupid thread, btw.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


More than a few have a criminal record to go with those tats.:yes:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Long haired tattoo people seem to work a hell of a lot harder than most young kids today.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

My longest term employee of over 12 years has tattoos on his arms, and those big hoop, tribal ear ring things. He's a 6'3", bad ass looking ginger, but once you get to know him, you realize he is a man of true character, with a heart of gold. I'm very happy I didn't per judge him on his appearance, as he is a top earner. 

In addition, here in Seattle a lot of my "high end" customers have tattoos and long hair, so I don't think it's an issue.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> Long haired tattoo people seem to work a hell of a lot harder than most young kids today.


Young is a relative term, Dave.:whistling2:


----------



## oldpaintdoc (Apr 11, 2010)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> In addition, here in Seattle a lot of my "high end" customers have tattoos and long hair, so I don't think it's an issue.


It's only an issue if ignorant people allow it to be an issue!

Always Trust Your Cape !


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

Profiling is an integral part of human survival ..


----------



## loaded brush (Dec 27, 2007)

Bottom line its your company, you have the right to present it anyway you seem fit. Your company's goal is to provide yourself with a steady and lucrative income. First impressions are what people remember the most. People always have and always will form an opinion based on appearance. Right or wrong that's how it is. I agree, you shouldn't judge a book by its cover, but for some people if the title doesn't grab them, they wont bother looking inside.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Ole34 said:


> Profiling is an integral part of human survival ..


We all do it, whether we realize it or not.

Or admit to it.


----------



## oldpaintdoc (Apr 11, 2010)

slinger58 said:


> We all do it, whether we realize it or not.
> 
> Or admit to it.


And that's one of the things I like about myself the least!

Always Trust Your Cape !


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Gough said:


> Hah!
> 
> We're in a university town as well, so those items are pretty common here. Still, we've had a number of clients mention it. I think it's more of an issue in the repaint market, where the homes are occupied. In NC, nobody seems to care if you look like a pharmacist's mate on a Chinese gunboat or have BO that can peel paint.
> 
> Hey, I happen to live in the one of the blue dots in a sea of red, one of two in the state.


Well it *is* WSU so it's sort of a college town… :whistling2:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

oldpaintdoc said:


> And that's one of the things I like about myself the least!
> 
> Always Trust Your Cape !


Gotta love ya for your honesty, OPD. I've always respected your posts and wished that you posted more.

Now that old banjo in your avatar is what caught my eye from the get-go, but there I go profiling again!:thumbup:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Ole34 said:


> Profiling is an integral part of human survival ..


For instance, I originally had you profiled as a beer swilling, gun totting, big dog loving sort of guy.

But in reality, I know from others that you prefer a vintage sherry, enjoy crocheting and stamp collecting, and own a Sh*tzu with a bow on it's head. See how profiling can be so very, very misleading. :yes:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

RH said:


> Well it *is* WSU so it's sort of a college town… :whistling2:


RH, that's what the computer people call an "off-by-one error". Remember, close only counts in two things.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

RH said:


> For instance, I originally had you profiled as a beer swilling, gun totting, big dog loving sort of guy.
> 
> But in reality, I know from others that you prefer a vintage sherry, enjoy crocheting and stamp collecting, and own a Sh*tzu with a bow on it's head. See how profiling can be so very, very misleading. :yes:


I would like to see a picture of that.

And I'm sure many others would, too.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Gough said:


> RH, that's what the computer people call an "off-by-one error". Remember, close only counts in two things.


I'm starting to think that with Gough and RH untethered now, this place may not be the same as it was a year ago. :no:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

slinger58 said:


> Gotta love ya for your honesty, OPD. I've always respected your posts and wished that you posted more.
> 
> Now that old banjo in your avatar is what caught my eye from the get-go, but there I go profiling again!:thumbup:


Slinger, for ten trivia points, can you tell me whose banjo it is?? For a hint: it's practically in Current Events.


----------



## MHPaint (Feb 12, 2014)

I let my guys with any of those work in the housing construction since there is no HO around. But for the remodeling jobs i make sure my crew is clean and punctual when HO is there. always want the HO to feel comfortable. Not everyone with tattoos and long hair are bad.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

a beer swilling, gun totting, big dog loving sort of guy ...

leave me out of this


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Gough said:


> Slinger, for ten trivia points, can you tell me whose banjo it is?? For a hint: it's practically in Current Events.


Well, I don't have much to go on. Figuring current events, my first guess would be Earl Scruggs. After that my guesses would be Bill Keith or Bela Fleck. 
After that, I don't know.


----------



## oldpaintdoc (Apr 11, 2010)

slinger58 said:


> Well, I don't have much to go on. Figuring current events, my first guess would be Earl Scruggs. After that my guesses would be Bill Keith or Bela Fleck.
> After that, I don't know.


Wrong.

Always Trust Your Cape !


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

slinger58 said:


> Well, I don't have much to go on. Figuring current events, my first guess would be Earl Scruggs. After that my guesses would be Bill Keith or Bela Fleck.
> After that, I don't know.


Did you see what was written on the banjo? "This machine surrounds hate and causes it to surrender." It's a toned-done version of what his buddy Woody had on his guitars.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

oldpaintdoc said:


> Wrong.
> 
> Always Trust Your Cape !


Well, give me another hint, guys. 
I mean, dang; its only a picture!!!


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Gough said:


> Did you see what was written on the banjo? "This machine surrounds hate and causes it to surrender." It's a toned-done version of what his buddy Woody had on his guitars.


Can't see those words on the avatar, but with that hint I'm gonna go with Jerry Garcia.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

slinger58 said:


> Can't see those words on the avatar, but with that hint I'm gonna go with Jerry Garcia.


Another hint, he just died.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

loaded brush said:


> Bottom line its your company, you have the right to present it anyway you seem fit. Your company's goal is to provide yourself with a steady and lucrative income. First impressions are what people remember the most. People always have and always will form an opinion based on appearance. Right or wrong that's how it is. I agree, you shouldn't judge a book by its cover, but for some people if the title doesn't grab them, they wont bother looking inside.


I agree with the importance of first impressions. However, doesn't that apply more to sales than production?


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Gough said:


> Another hint, he just died.


Man, I hate being stumped like this.

_Buddy_ of Woody brings up the name Guthrie, so I think of Arlo. But they were more than buddies. 

Did ya'll lead me astray there, or am I still on the wrong track?


----------



## oldpaintdoc (Apr 11, 2010)

slinger58 said:


> Man, I hate being stumped like this.
> 
> Buddy of Woody brings up the name Guthrie, so I think of Arlo. But they were more than buddies.
> 
> Did ya'll lead me astray there, or am I still on the wrong track?


His initials are PS.

Always Trust Your Cape !


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

RH said:


> Well it is WSU so it's sort of a college town&#133; :whistling2:


. Can't we all just get along? I love cougars and beavers!


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Gough said:


> Another hint, he just died.


Are P.S. his initials? If yes i know who it is and there is another hint for Slinger.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> Are P.S. his initials? If yes i know who it is and there is another hint for Slinger.


I'm racking this poor old brain.
And Dave, if you know who it is, then my old a$$ should know.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

slinger58 said:


> I'm racking this poor old brain.
> And Dave, if you know who it is, then my old a$$ should know.


:yes: You should, don't let us youngsters show you up.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

This is getting embarrassing.

Are we talking Woodstock era?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

slinger58 said:


> I'm racking this poor old brain.
> And Dave, if you know who it is, then my old a$$ should know.


Here is another hint, use google search and look it up. Recent musician deaths. The list is long but I am pretty sure you will find the name.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

slinger58 said:


> This is getting embarrassing.
> 
> Are we talking Woodstock era?


P.S. career carried him from singing at labor rallies to the Top 10, from college auditoriums to folk festivals, and from a conviction for contempt of Congress (after defying the House Un-American Activities Committee in the 1950s) to performing on the steps of the Lincoln Memorial at an inaugural concert for Barack Obama.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> Here is another hint, use google search and look it up. Recent musician deaths. The list is long but I am pretty sure you will find the name.


I'm trying not to cheat and his name is _right_ there in my head and I can't pull it up!


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

slinger58 said:


> I'm trying not to cheat and his name is _right_ there in my head and I can't pull it up!


I will be honest I never heard of him, since I don't have cable and read all my news on the net it was all over the place.An old school mate of mine is a professional sound engineer and he met him a bunch of times, he posted pictures of them together when he died. My friend ran sound for a couple bands he was either in or was involved with.


----------



## oldpaintdoc (Apr 11, 2010)

slinger58 said:


> I'm trying not to cheat and his name is right there in my head and I can't pull it up!


Come on man. You can do it!
Next question is where does "Always Trust Your Cape" come from?
I think we have successfully hijacked this thread.

Always Trust Your Cape !


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Slinger there is a pound of bacon waiting for you if you can answer this in the next 10 minutes.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

oldpaintdoc said:


> Come on man. You can do it!
> Next question is where does "Always Trust Your Cape" come from?
> I think we have successfully hijacked this thread.
> 
> Always Trust Your Cape !


But some musicians have long hair and tattoos.


----------



## oldpaintdoc (Apr 11, 2010)

cdpainting said:


> But some musicians have long hair and tattoos.


True it is.

Always Trust Your Cape !


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> Slinger there is a pound of bacon waiting for you if you can answer this in the next 10 minutes.


Pete Seeger!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

slinger58 said:


> Pete Seeger!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:thumbup: :clap: You won a pound of bacon. Good job. I knew mentioning the bacon prize you would get it. Or did you finally cheat?


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

oldpaintdoc said:


> Come on man. You can do it!
> Next question is where does "Always Trust Your Cape" come from?
> I think we have successfully hijacked this thread.
> 
> Always Trust Your Cape !


Guy Clark wrote some great songs that Lyle Lovett recorded.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

slinger58 said:


> Guy Clark wrote some great songs that Lyle Lovett recorded.


I'll take obscure songwriters for $100, Alex.

The answer is Alan Arkin.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> :thumbup: :clap: You won a pound of bacon. Good job. I knew mentioning the bacon prize you would get it. Or did you finally cheat?


Well, as GW once said " I cannot tell a lie". 
Yes, I looked it up on my iphone...............I'm so ashamed.

Lol. Great hijack, though.:thumbup:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

slinger58 said:


> Well, as GW once said " I cannot tell a lie".
> Yes, I looked it up on my iphone...............I'm so ashamed.
> 
> Lol. Great hijack, though.:thumbup:


Judges rule please. Should we award Slinger with the bacon prize?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

cdpainting said:


> Judges rule please. Should we award Slinger with the bacon prize?


:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Gough said:


> I'll take obscure songwriters for $100, Alex.
> 
> The answer is Alan Arkin.


Now I'm really confused and exposed for using Google.

I'll take movies, Alex and give you $100 to tell me what Gough is talking about.:jester:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> :yes::yes::yes:


Finally someone with a heart!:yes:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

slinger58 said:


> Now I'm really confused and exposed for using Google.
> 
> I'll take movies, Alex and give you $100 to tell me what Gough is talking about.:jester:


Slinger, the question is, who wrote "The Banana Boat Song"? The judges would also accept who wrote "Day-O"?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

cdpainting said:


> Judges rule please. Should we award Slinger with the bacon prize?





Schmidt & Co. said:


> :yes::yes::yes:


Not so fast there Paul. Gough and I feel we should fully "evaluate" the quality of the prize to be sure it is adequate.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Richmond Painting......for life.....lol....


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

richmondpainting said:


> Richmond Painting......for life.....lol....


You must be loved Richmond - not every grandmother would have that put on their arm.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

richmondpainting said:


> Richmond Painting......for life.....lol....
> 
> View attachment 22249


Do you make your crew get these?


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> Do you make your crew get these?


Lol...I actually had one guy joking that if I paid for it....he would.....


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Gough said:


> Slinger, the question is, who wrote "The Banana Boat Song"? The judges would also accept who wrote "Day-O"?


That would be Micheal Keaton aka Beetlejuice. :jester:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

slinger58 said:


> That would be Micheal Keaton aka Beetlejuice. :jester:


Ya lost me there....


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Gough said:


> Ya lost me there....


Lol. We need Dave here as a mediator.

Beetlejuice. The movie with Micheal Keaton, Alec Baldwyn, Geena Davis.
The Banana Boat song was used in the movie.


----------



## Clearlycut (Dec 1, 2013)

slinger58 said:


> More than a few have a criminal record to go with those tats.:yes:


Who says people with criminal records havnt turned there lifes around and are perfectly productive members of society. Smeh some people make mistakes. A D.U.I can land you in prison if you get a few along with all the others who perform armed robbery and use/ hardcore drugs. Just sayin.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Clearlycut said:


> Who says people with criminal records havnt turned there lifes around and are perfectly productive members of society. Smeh some people make mistakes. A D.U.I can land you in prison if you get a few along with all the others who perform armed robbery and use/ hardcore drugs. Just sayin.


Not to mention our justice system is totally out of controll......


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

slinger58 said:


> Lol. We need Dave here as a mediator.
> 
> Beetlejuice. The movie with Micheal Keaton, Alec Baldwyn, Geena Davis.
> The Banana Boat song was used in the movie.


Beatlejuice is wrong.

HAHA he gave you the answer. This is kind of a trick question. One person got the credit but it was really some one else who wrote it and Gough was correct.
(I had to look it up after your beatlejuice response since it confused me as well)


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

slinger58 said:


> That would be Micheal Keaton aka Beetlejuice. :jester:


Dave, I was jesting.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Clearlycut said:


> Who says people with criminal records havnt turned there lifes around and are perfectly productive members of society. Smeh some people make mistakes. A D.U.I can land you in prison if you get a few along with all the others who perform armed robbery and use/ hardcore drugs. Just sayin.


This guy was arrested for his 15th dwi and never spend more than a night in local jail. He should have been tossed in prison along side of murders and robbers for a long time. Sorry this is a touchy subject with me as I have lost a lot of friend either to a drunk driver killing them or friends dying driving drunk. Drinking around here is out of control.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

slinger58 said:


> Dave, I was jesting.


I know I meant to add a smiley thing but forgot.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Forget the tats and long hair, are your customers cool with smoking weed at lunch 
John?


----------



## Clearlycut (Dec 1, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> This guy was arrested for his 15th dwi and never spend more than a night in local jail. He should have been tossed in prison along side of murders and robbers for a long time. Sorry this is a touchy subject with me as I have lost a lot of friend either to a drunk driver killing them or friends dying driving drunk. Drinking around here is out of control.


Thats wrong im sorry to hear that.im with ya one hundred percent.my prayers to that persons family.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Forget the tats and long hair, are your customers cool with smoking weed at lunch
> John?


The customer I'm working for now is....A doctor who signs people up for it.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

I proudly let people see the real me....and it's worked out very well I'd say. I even drink beer on the job....no hiding it.


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

I bumped up another thread similar to this one for other viewpoints
http://www.painttalk.com/f2/employing-people-tattoos-22814/


----------



## Carl (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks but that's a lot of tattoo talk. I don't think we should have Mexicans on the job either because you know what some high end customers think of them, and a tattooed Mexican, oh boy that's just trouble.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Carl said:


> Thanks but that's a lot of tattoo talk. I don't think we should have Mexicans on the job either because you know what some high end customers think of them, and a tattooed Mexican, oh boy that's just trouble.


Since when is your ethnic heritage an indicator of poor impulse control on your part? Poor impulse control on your parents' part, maybe.

Isn't there a "trolling" smiley???


----------



## Carl (Jun 18, 2011)

Don't forget that many customers don't want any overly religious people on their jobs too. Is this really about tattoos?


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Carl said:


> Thanks but that's a lot of tattoo talk. I don't think we should have Mexicans on the job either because you know what some high end customers think of them, and a tattooed Mexican, oh boy that's just trouble.


Thats a horrible statement. ....


----------



## DirtyPainter (Oct 18, 2013)

richmondpainting said:


> Richmond Painting......for life.....lol....


Looks like it's time for some touch ups!


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

DirtyPainter said:


> Looks like it's time for some touch ups!


Has been for awhile....I have a tendency to not go back for it...


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

It looks like this THREAD is due for some touch-ups

(jus' gimme that lock'n'key)


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

Carl said:


> Thanks but that's a lot of tattoo talk. I don't think we should have Mexicans on the job either because you know what some high end customers think of them, and a tattooed Mexican, oh boy that's just trouble.


That is a back handed racisit statement if I ever read one.


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

here is the deal on tatts body piercing etc... for me when I was not retired. In the navy a lot of sailors have them I don't care. Out of the navy owning my own company this is what i tell them you have piercings take em out at work. have tattoos wear a long sleeve shirt. long hair fine by me just has to fit under the ball cap I provide pull it back in a pony tail braid it what ever. I told them up front so they had the choice to have the job or not. had some guys agree others say thanks but no thanks.


----------



## Carl (Jun 18, 2011)

Northwest_painter said:


> That is a back handed racisit statement if I ever read one.


I don't see how it's racist to be aware about what some customers are thinking.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> It looks like this THREAD is due for some touch-ups
> 
> (jus' gimme that lock'n'key)


lol you will get used to the sidelines Bill.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

high fibre said:


> Have you ever considered actually hiring someone with long hair or tattoos? Im certain these types could scare my customers,,,and quite often could be criminal types. I do not want to offend or scare the ladies of the house,,,,what are your thoughts on this matter?


No it would'nt be hip!:whistling2:


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

with regards to religion, I offer the following view- 
I'm not a religious person myself but I don't care if my workers are religious as long as its not an issue at work. 
I employed a painter who was a Pakistani to work for me preparing surfaces. I caught him spread out on the ground praying to Allah in the customers backyard in full view of their kitchen window.
Sorry, do that stuff in private somewhere, but not in front of my customers.


----------



## deadend (Aug 1, 2013)

...amen...see profile pics...


----------

